# Olympic SSS12-2



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have an old rod 25+ yrs that is in fair shape and needs a new home. It's a two piece rod with a fold down stripper guide. Best of all it's free to someone that that can put it to good use.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd love to have it. Pompano Joe @ 850-516-2409


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's yours Joe. It's been wanting a new home for a long time sitting in a rod rack and never going anywhere so it's really lonely.


----------

